# Residence Visa......



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok, so my company has FINALLY got its act together and they're going to get my employment visa issued to me. Once I get my employment visa, I want to find out exactly how to get family their residence visas sorted out. I've asked a colleague but wasn't entirely confident in what I was told so though I'd run it by folks on here that may be well versed with the process. So as I understand it I need to:


- Get my marriage certificate translated from english to arabic by one of these authorized 'typing joints' I see around in Dubai.

-Then go to the UK embassy for my wife and get the marriage certificate approved. I'll then make a copy of the approved certificate and get them to attest that its 'true'.

- Then onto the UAE foreign ministry where they'll stamp that the UK Embassy stamp is true (the arabic translated version that is).

- The I'll take my daughters UK birth certificate to UK Embassy to get that stamp that's its true (a copy of it anyway).

- Then take the birth certificate to the translation shop for translation.

- Then finally take everything to the UAE immigration office.

Sorry if the chain of events are not exactly in order, but this process isn't quite straight in my head either. Does this process sound about right? And could someone please shed light on the costs involved?

Much Appreciated.


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

BritishGuy said:


> Ok, so my company has FINALLY got its act together and they're going to get my employment visa issued to me. Once I get my employment visa, I want to find out exactly how to get family their residence visas sorted out. I've asked a colleague but wasn't entirely confident in what I was told so though I'd run it by folks on here that may be well versed with the process. So as I understand it I need to:
> 
> 
> - Get my marriage certificate translated from english to arabic by one of these authorized 'typing joints' I see around in Dubai.
> ...


I dont know the exact details about the UK documents but what I can tell you is:

1) You dont need to get your certificates translated into Arabic as they are in English. The document is only translated if its not in English. 
2) As far as I know, all of the process of the attestation has to be done in your home country as the UAE embassy in your home country has to stamp the documents at the last step (UK Min of foreign affairs attests and then UAE Embassy in the UK). These are then counter verified in some cases by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs here (certify the stamp of the UAE Embassy in the UK)

Hope that helps


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello BG,

Some of what you have there is correct but not all. The links below were current at the time I did the process about 4-5 months back (this is Dubai it might have changed but I don't think so yet.) They are written as if you were starting in the UK. 

If your already here I have bad news, according to sources at the British Embassy Dubai, you cannot get you marriage certificate apostilled in Dubai it has to be done by the FCO in the UK or the Interior Ministry here won't accept it. By all means check at the Embassy to make sure but as of 6 weeks back that was the advice as a mate of mine had to DHL his marriage cert. back to the UK for his wife to get it stamped.

You need the typing offices not to translate the certificates but to fill in the application info online, there is more on that in the links.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4466-marriage-cert-attested-2.html#post343540

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...nce-visa-application-fact-fib.html#post338009

Hopefully the info there will answer your Q's if not either reply here or PM me and I'll try and help further.

Regards

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand Esq.



BritishGuy said:


> Ok, so my company has FINALLY got its act together and they're going to get my employment visa issued to me. Once I get my employment visa, I want to find out exactly how to get family their residence visas sorted out. I've asked a colleague but wasn't entirely confident in what I was told so though I'd run it by folks on here that may be well versed with the process. So as I understand it I need to:
> 
> 
> - Get my marriage certificate translated from english to arabic by one of these authorized 'typing joints' I see around in Dubai.
> ...


----------

